# Transférer ses photos sur PC en gardant les dossiers créés



## quolty (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Après 2 jours de recherche sur le web, je craque : je n'arrive pas à transférer mes photos (aussi bien Iphone que Ipad) sur PC, en gardant le classement par dossier effectué directement sur l'Iphone / Ipad. 

En effet, depuis iOS 5.0, nous pouvons trier nos photos directement sur l'appareil, en créant des dossiers, mais lorsque je connecte l'iphone au PC, je ne retrouve plus ces dossiers créés et toutes les photos sont dans un seul et même dossier (DCIM).

Comment faire pour retrouver ce classement fait sur Iphone / Ipad ? 

Merci d'avance !!


----------

